# Summary of the Doctrines of Grace



## buggy (Sep 16, 2010)

Please summarize the D of G in perhaps, at most three sentences or so. I find it somewhat frustrating to find other (non-reformed) believers saying Calvinism is "complicated", with their "tulip" or something. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 17, 2010)

The Father in eternity irrevocably chose a particular people for salvation; the Son at one time in history perfectly purchased that salvation; the Spirit over time unfailingly applies it.


----------



## Andres (Sep 17, 2010)

How about Ephesians 1:3-8 as a summary?



> Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has blessed us in the heavenly realms with every spiritual blessing in Christ. For he chose us in him before the creation of the world to be holy and blameless in his sight. In love he predestined us to be adopted as his sons through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will— to the praise of his glorious grace, which he has freely given us in the One he loves. In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of God's grace that he lavished on us with all wisdom and understanding.


----------

